

Kevin Rose Leaves Google Ventures - slckfielder08
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/kevin-rose-leaves-google-ventures-to-work-full-time-on-his-startup-north/

======
unreal37
I like KR, but I wish I knew the true story from the Digg days til now. He
needs to write an autobiography or something. I feel like there's a lot of
subtext that I'm missing. We get to see the news of him joining Google, going
part time, leaving but still "an advisor". These are all what the public sees.
But what's the real story? I know there must be more to it.

~~~
gkoberger
What do you mean? He started a company (Milk) that was bought as an acquihire.
He worked at Google Ventures while he vested (and it was probably a good job
while he got married, etc), but after a few years wanted to get back out there
and build. He spent a few months transitioning out of GV (he had invested in a
lot of companies; he couldn't just walk away), and now he's working full time
on North.

I'm sure there's a lot we don't know, but it seems pretty straightforward.

~~~
k-mcgrady
There's a huge portion of that story missing if you leave out Digg.

~~~
nether
Not to mention Leah.

------
imjk
Sorry for my naiveté but why does someone like Kevin Rose raise money at this
point? Surely, he's cashed out enough that he could fund these sorts of
projects on his own, at least at the seed stage. I would assume he has enough
connections that he doesn't need to give up the equity for advice either. Can
someone help me understand this? I often hear about people who I assume to be
immensely successful raising seed rounds for their next projects and I'm often
confused as to why. Wouldn't they want to keep as much equity as they can at
this point?

------
cicloid
Times have really changed... North Technologies domain name is:

n-o-r-t-h-t-e-c-h-n-o-l-o-g-i-e-s.com

~~~
sbarre
My office firewall blocked the site due to it being in the category "adult".

I wonder what (obviously poorly crafted) filter/rule it triggered.. Too many
dashes?

~~~
greglindahl
Domains with lots of dashes are usually webspam, exact match domains.

I don't think there's any correlation with porn.

------
kbody
Techcrunch reporting at lightning speed. /s Kevin said it publicly ~1 month
ago at his & Tim Ferriss' Random Show [1]

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPleJbpqbwc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPleJbpqbwc)

~~~
RIMR
Wait until they learn about the Racoon video.

------
gt565k
I remember when I was in middle school and used to watch his show "The
Broken". I wonder how many people on HN have heard of it.

I found episode 3 on youtube. I think there are only 4 or 5 episodes, but they
are hilarious and informative. He even interviewed Kevin Mitnick in this
episode. This was really before he was famous. I think he started Revision 3
after that, and then went on to start Digg.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcWByfwkf4k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcWByfwkf4k)

------
codemac
He's been working with this group for a while, he was talking about it a few
months ago when I ran into him in Hayes Valley and drunkenly harassed him to
say hi and talk to him about the startup I work for.

Highlight of the night, and was very gracious.

------
bluthru
Kevin seems full of ideas. It's always fun to see what he produces.

------
te_chris
'2.6 million screen loads' wtf tech crunch?

